

Is it environmental friendly to cycle to work? - fatkins
http://www.fraseratkins.com/co2bike.html

======
lukesandberg
Sounds like a case for dedicated bike lanes/paths to me. Also, this doesn't
take into account other externalities of biking v.s. driving (reduced road
wear, fewer cars on the road, health benefits...)

